# *NEWS FLASH* Anyone off to Var/South Eastern France/Pyrenees



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hope anyone in the Var region is safe and well.

My Niece was evacuated at 5 am this morning and her caravan floating by 10am!

May Have to paste into google and translate

11 Dead 
12 Missing

www.meteo.fr for more warnings

Pyrenees due heavy rain

TM


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/10327034.stm


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Var*

English


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Niece*

I have just had a call from my Niece.

She was staying in Frejus. Was advised by another tourist to park their car on higher ground at 7:30 PM last night. By 5am the water at the waterside was up to her caravan door.

So they went their car. Then could not get to the A8. Took them from 5am to 10 am to get through to the Motorway at Toulon.

She said when she left there were static caravans floating around the campsite.

They are now all en-route and in Bourg-En-Bresse.

TM


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
And again.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I stayed on a French municipal campsite that was subject to flood risk. There were notices in the facilities block advising that campers should be prepared to move off site quickly if the warning siren sounded. Bit tricky for tuggers to hitch up before the water rises too high, I suppose ... one of the advantages of a MH.

SD


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We were to depart for Provence at the weekend - looks like a change of destination will need to be planned!

Mrs. D


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Isn't it hard to imagine catastrope on that level in a place you have visited. All seemed so placid and benign when we were in France in April. We had one morning's rain in a month.
Really feel for everybody there and hope this nightmare ends soon for them.

Ca


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

**** said:


> We were to depart for Provence at the weekend - looks like a change of destination will need to be planned!
> 
> Mrs. D


Think you will be OK if you stay out of the Var Region.....

Family in Aix-en-Provence state that yes, it is wet but no floods around Aix / Marseilles and the Plain.....

Rain is falling in the mountains then heading 'downhill' toward the Med.

Provence has the 'Durance' running through which will take a HUGE amount of rainfall and channel it away...

You should be ok!!!!
Carl


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Update*

Now 20 dead.

News


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

We're off to L'Etoile d'Argens in 7wks time. Think I'd better start looking at plan B.

We don't normally book but as there's a few of us going and 2 have caravans we thought it better to book it.

Think i will start looking for options and email or ring the site in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Var*

We will be in St Pons / Grimaud Var August & September. Not looking to make any plan b at this stage. Area we stay on is just back from the beach on higher ground.

World news suggested the var had around 6 months of rain in 24 hours. remember a similar situation in Spain in 2001. We were stuck in those flloods and the death toll in the Javea area was 5.

TM


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Off next Thursday to visit friends who live near Avignon ( 20km east of), not heard anything from them yet but from the look of it the rain is the other side of the mountains from them!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Rain*

I think they are expecting more rain but nothing like what they have had.

Not sure why there has been so little on UK News, maybe the world cup has something to do with it.

25 Dead, still some missing.

TM


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

We are near Remoulin and the weather is hot and sunny with no problems with flooding, Avignon on Tuesday was wet but again no problems with water rising.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Home*

Niece home and safe, I am sure she will tell us all about it.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Arrived back in northern Italy last night to floods, thunder and lightning - there has been a serious amount of rain in the past few weeks but nothing on the scale of southern France. Hot and sunny today but one side effect of all this wet and nice warm temperatures is an explosion in the mossie population. Anyone thinking of heading this way should stock up on the insect repellant

Chris


----------

